# 1965 Engine Paint - need correct color



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm working on a 65 GTO, and I found some online color chips for the engine color that is correct for each period of time in Pontiac's history. You can see it here:

Pontiac Engine Colors

I need 1959-1965 Light Blue. According to the web chart, Duplicolor DE-1610 is correct. The Duplicolor color chart is also in agreement. So is Eastwood's chart.

When I bought it and sprayed it, it turned out to be a color that is most definitively 1977-1982 GM Corporate Blue.

That makes me wonder what color is in Duplicolor's DE-1608 cans!

Does anyone WITH DEFINITIVE EXPERIENCE know where I can get the matching color, or correct information that I can give to my paint shop to mix it for me.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've gotten mine in the past from NAPA. The vendors sell the correct stuff, too. Rattle cans. Holds up fine and is the right color...bluer and lighter than the corporate stuff that came later. Some of the older original engines almost look turquoise, but that's degradation due to heat, age, and chemicals. Some parts of my '65 block look turqoise-ish, now that the paint is over 25 years old.....


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Ames who promises that Plastikote 208 is correct. Problem is that no stores around me carry that brand... so I might have to order it from them and ship it clear across the country!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Every parts store seems to be switching to Rustoleum engine paint. For me it is crap paint.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Plastikote is made by Rustoleum. It is not crap paint!! The #208 Engine Enamel mentioned by Torpedo is very close to the original engine color for '59-'65 and is very good to work with. If you want something a little darker, but also a good product, #1610 from Duplicolor works well, also.

Two cans will do the whole engine and intake manifold. If you can't find it locally, PM me as I have some of each on hand and can get it locally. 

The first picture below is Duplicolor #1610, the other Plastikote #208.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I am down with plastikote, good paint, but regular rustoleum engine paint would not lay flat for anything. There is a thread already with the trouble that I and Eric have already had.


http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/rust-oleum-engine-enamel-paint-500-f-33620/


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

A little frustrated here trying to get decent paint for my 1971. Bill Hirsch insists they have the correct color. According to the chart Torpedo posted, I need a "Pontiac Blue". Hirsch offers 1966-1972 as Metallic blue. 

So I ordered plastikote in Pont Blue from "The Parts Place" who has a picture of a Plastikote can on their website. Got the cans in the mail today. Cans labeled as "The Parts Place Paint". Called them up, they at first had no idea who made it for them.. then they said "Seymour". I called Seymour and they said Nope.. Don't make it for them. Called The Parts Place back and they changed their answer and said "Colorbond" made it for them. I can't find a thing about Colorbond Engine paint on the web. WTF! "The Parts Place" also added, they wouldn't allow a return on the paint.

Anyone ever heard, or had experience with "Colorbond" Engine paint?? I'm obviously not going to use it, just wondered.

Any warnings about just going with Duplicolor since I can get it locally and it is correct Pontiac Blue.?

Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I plan to re-paint the motor in my '65 this winter and right now I am leaning towards using POR-15. They just came out with the Pontiac colors this past year. The '59-65 does have the turqouise (sp?) shade to it while 66-72 color is a light blue.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Good luck with the POR-15. Looks like good paint. Word of warning to everyone else, "The Parts Place" has privately labeled paint made by Colorbond where they have "Plastikote" advertised on their website.. I got a hold of Colorbond today and they just started making engine enamels.. I'm not putting it on my engine.

Dan


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Just bought some duplicolor 1616 for my 66.. Very light mettalic blue. Should have it painted tonight or tomorrow. Will post a pic when done.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Well noticed you wanted 65 stuff. Anyway this is what the 1616 looks like.


----------

